# Any Australian Citizens living in NZ?



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,
I am an Australian citizen and will probably (*fingers-crossed*) be moving to NZ in the next month or so, so I was just wondering if any other Australia have made this move and if they have any advice or tips...

What is it like being an Australian citizen in NZ? Do you basically get all the same privileges as a NZ citizen/PR straight away?

For example, I've noticed on bank websites that you are required to be a NZ citizens or permanent residents to apply for a credit card. Will I be able to apply?

Also, in terms of health care I read on the NZ Embassy in Australia website that there is a two year rule for Australians for health care beyond immediately necessary public hospital services, pharmaceuticals or maternity services.
_"The two year rule - Publicly funded health care beyond that provided by the reciprocal agreement is available to Australians who have been ordinarily resident in New Zealand for two or more years (continuously) or can demonstrate an intention to remain in New Zealand for a period that (together with the time they have already been in the country) equals or exceeds two years."_
How do people prove that they are intending on staying for the minimum two years? Is an employment contract sufficient? In this case would I still need to pay for GP visits/prescriptions etc? Also, can someone explain to me about registering with your GP?

For studying I've read that _"Australian citizens and permanent residents are classified as domestic students in New Zealand and do not require student visas."_ If a course is listed as "NZ students only" am I allowed to apply?

Um, that's all I can think of at the moment, but I will probably be back with more. If anyone has any advice to help with a smooth transition, please feel free to share.

Thanks,
tashla


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

tashla said:


> Hi,
> I am an Australian citizen and will probably (*fingers-crossed*) be moving to NZ in the next month or so, so I was just wondering if any other Australia have made this move and if they have any advice or tips...
> 
> What is it like being an Australian citizen in NZ? Do you basically get all the same privileges as a NZ citizen/PR straight away?
> ...


Hi there
I think to all intents and purpose you will be treated as an NZ permanent resident. Generally, Australian citizens have more rights in NZ than NZ citizens have in Australia with regards health care, social services etc.

If you're working here, I think that it will be considered strong evidence that you plan to live here long-term. You'll still have to pay for GP visits - but so do the rest of us  It will be slightly less if you register as a resident with your GP. Just call in to the surgery.

As for being Australian - be prepared for some good natured ribbing - as I'm sure you've realised there's a (generally) friendly rivalry between NZ and Oz!!


----------

